# ANCO ships



## treeve

I have, at last, finished ( as far as I have got ),
The Anco Ships Website

All 33 ANCO Ships and associated ships and connections.
ANCO BERGLJOT (ex BERGLJOT) [ANCO STRIPE] 
ANCO DUCHESS ex ATHELDUCHESS
ANCO DUKE ex ATHELDUKE
ANCO CHALLENGER ex POST CHALLENGER
ANCO CHAMPION ex POST CHAMPION
ANCO CHARGER ex POST CHARGER 
ANCO CHASER ex POST CHASER
ANCO EMPRESS 
ANCO ENDEAVOUR ex POST ENDEAVOUR
ANCO ENERGIE ex POST ENERGIE 
ANCO ENTENTE ex POST ENTENTE
ANCO ENTERPRISE ex POST ENTERPRISE
ANCO KNIGHT ex ATHELKNIGHT
ANCO NORNESS ex NAESS TIGER 
ANCO PRINCESS 
ANCO QUEEN ex ATHELQUEEN
ANCO SAILOR ex SANDEFJORD
ANCO SCEPTRE 
ANCO SEA 
ANCO SPAN 
ANCO SPRING ex DODONA
ANCO SOVEREIGN 
ANCO SPRAY ex TINNY 
ANCO SPUR ex FAUNUS
ANCO STAR ex TERNOY
ANCO STATE ex BEREAN
ANCO STORM ex BOHEME
ANCO STREAM (1) ex BUCCANEER 
ANCO STREAM (2) 
ANCO SWAN (1) ex SVANAAS
ANCO SWAN (2)
ANCO STANE 
ANCO TEMPLAR 
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/anco.htm

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

Raymond, thankyou. Lots of memories. (Applause) (Applause) (Applause)


----------



## R58484956

Raymond the site is a credit to all your hard work,congratulations.
R58


----------



## nigelcollett

Hi Raymond

Glad to see another project has come to fruition, haven't had a chance to look at the site yet, bit pushed for time with a family wedding, will be back to you when Ive had the chance

Regards

NigelC


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Raymond,

I'm just wondering if this one also should be mentioned in your collection?
Name:ANCO VILLE
Type:Chemical Tanker
Owner:A.FKlaveness & Co.A/S,Lysakker
Builders: Eriksberg M/V A/B,Gothenburg[650]
Launched:14.08.70
Delivered:11.11.70
GRT:15.084
NRT:8.892
DWT:23.862
Call Sign: JXGI
LOA/bp: 169.75/160.61m
B:24.82
Depth mld:12.50
Draught:9.564
Engines:Oil 2SA 7 Cy 740x1600 mm 11.500 bhp
Builders:Eriksbergs-B&W diesel
Spd:16kn.
Details:
1973:Sold to Norland Shipping Co.Inc.Monrovia as STOLT SURF


----------



## treeve

*Anco Ville*

Mant Thanks, Ruud,
I should have spotted that one in the 1999 Fleet list
for Stolt, as she is the same build year and same DWT as STOLT SPUR.
That is a new ANCO partner to add to the list. Oddly enough, I had
not even found in Eriksbergs list the ANCO VILLE. A bit of an
uncharacteristic name "VILLE" for ANCO. I'll have to re-check my
lists again ....

Fine set of pictures of her in a storm at
http://www.geocities.com/kp_diver/index111TheStorm.html

Sincere Thanks,
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Raymond,

You're welcome, glad being able to find/post this one.
Hope you can use these info.
Nice set of "stormy" picies from her, when I saw them, immediately remembered me the old days, been quite some times in the same conditions.
Keep the good work going!!!!!


----------



## Ron Strike

Excellent site, some great pictures


----------



## King Ratt

Nice site Raymond. 
I had the pleasure of sailing in Anco Charger as the man from the ministry from Oct 1983 to Mar 1984 when she was running for the MoD. Captain was a delightful man called Kerry Lewis from St Austell. My No 3 son was conceived onboard on the only night my wife visited the ship in Fawley - she having driven down from Scotland. A subsequent letter received from Captain Lewis in Dec 84 revealed that the "Charger" had quite a reputation for onboard conceptions.
I thoroughly enjoyed my time out of the MoD on Anco Charger with a fine bunch of men who didn't give me too hard a time!


----------



## treeve

Thanks Ron and King Rat ... 
currently building a website of 1Mb pics of PZ reg vessels, 
but I will be adding a lot to the ANCO site later this year, 
more pictures and more ships to be added. I'll let you know
when it's ready.
I do like to hear stories of onboard experiences; in wildlife,
the better the surroundings and the better the food, the more
youngsters they have!!
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## jasper

King Ratt said:


> Nice site Raymond.
> I had the pleasure of sailing in Anco Charger as the man from the ministry from Oct 1983 to Mar 1984 when she was running for the MoD. Captain was a delightful man called Kerry Lewis from St Austell. My No 3 son was conceived onboard on the only night my wife visited the ship in Fawley - she having driven down from Scotland. A subsequent letter received from Captain Lewis in Dec 84 revealed that the "Charger" had quite a reputation for onboard conceptions.
> I thoroughly enjoyed my time out of the MoD on Anco Charger with a fine bunch of men who didn't give me too hard a time!


You just missed me, Sir.

I was Senior operator the voyage before with Captain Lewis. (30.04.83 - 20/08/03).
On arrival at Port Stanley I had injured my hand getting the after Stores crane ready just hours before.
Captain Lewis arranged for me to go ashore in the next day's liberty boat.
The Man that came out to take me, and to deliver our mail, was none other than Sir Rex Hunt. Captain Lewis, in his unique style, lamented on my return that "How come You're here five minutes and get to meet him, yet I never have?".

Regards,

Jasper


----------



## King Ratt

For Jasper: I remember the talk of the man with the injured hand. Hope it is OK in this day and age.
Kerry V Lewis was a damn fine OM and a pleasure to sail with. (Never did find out what the V stood for.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Well done, Raymond, credit to you, a wonderful resource - lots of hard work come to fruition.


----------



## treeve

Thank you Hugh - it has been accompilished with the very kind help of a lot of people. I have a number of updates in the pipeline; I am currently working on another project on Royal Navy ships visiting Mount's Bay, and the last days of Warspite, and I am transcribing the Casualty list for HMS Barham.
When I have finished that, I will get back to Athel and Anco ships - a lot of new pictures and more information.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Raymond,
Just found these 2 ANCO's,while scanning a few oldies:
The ANCO SCEPTRE 1971
The ANCO SOVEREIGN 1972
Both taken begin 70's at Rotterdam New Waterway, hope you can use them.


----------



## treeve

Thanks Ruud, I most certainly can; My start date for Athel/Anco updates has been delayed, I was so enthralled with writing the Charles Lewis story.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## ruud

*Anco Stream*

Ahoy Raymond,
Another one found in the "box",the ANCO STREAM 1967-14,383 tons.
Help yourself!


----------



## treeve

Yaroo!! and thanks again!


----------



## ruud

*Anco Elias*

Ahoy Raymond,
I'll think you can use this one? 
Name:*ANCO ELIAS*
Built:1958 
Yard:Cantieri Navali Breda, Venezia[206] 
BRT:13,034 
DWT:19,540 
LOA x B x D:557'8" x 72'3" x 30'9¾" 
Call/Flag Sign : 6ZCK
Eng.:2SA 9Cy.760x1500mm
1958 Launched as DODONA- Rederi AB Transoil (L. Parkfeldt), Göteborg, Sweden.
1964: ANCO SPRING
1972:Renamed SEA SPRING
1972:Renamed ANCO GUNVOR ; 
1972:Renamed CARBO COUGAR
1974:Sold; renamed *ANCO ELIAS* ; 
1978:Renamed ELIAS.
1979 Sold to Hickory Investment and renamed ELPIS
1983 at Kaohsiung for scrapping.


----------



## deepak

Can anybody get me the launching date or keel laying date for Anco Sea?


----------



## treeve

Which one? ... there were two ...
for more info see Anco pages of my Hearts of Oak website.

ANCO SEA 
Built as BELLONA for A O Anderson, Oslo
Gotaverken Yard Nr 658
Delivered September 1951

ANCO SEA (2)
Yard Nr 645
Built 1970 Gothenburg
For I/S Saga Sea, Norway [Schröder & Farstad, Ålesund]
Delivered 11th June 1971.


----------



## deepak

ANCO SEA (2)
Yard Nr 645
Built 1970 Gothenburg
For I/S Saga Sea, Norway [Schröder & Farstad, Ålesund]
Delivered 11th June 1971

I am looking for this ship's launching date or keel laying date.

Rgds,
Deepak


----------



## treeve

I don't have those details, at least it clarifies for others who may be able to help. It is my understanding the "built" date indicates the first launch before being worked on for completion and delivery. What is your reason for requiring specific Launch date? or Keel set date? It may help us to know in order to search out those details for you. All best, Raymond


----------



## deepak

We are still running this vessel, now called Relchem Arjun. 
There was a query from Class wrt keel laying date for this vessel.
As i checked all details, i could not find this date.
that is why i have posted this query.

rgds,
deepak


----------



## treeve

I can update my page to read "Still in existence 2008" !
Have you checked with the EMV archives of Gothenburg?
AB Raymond


----------

